# saturday turkey day



## Fubar (Mar 28, 2017)

saturday !............ , saturday , is turkey day in Tn , my mouth is watering like a hungry bobcats , 

so who is turkey hunting this year ?


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 29, 2017)

Fubar said:


> saturday !............ , saturday , is turkey day in Tn , my mouth is watering like a hungry bobcats ,
> 
> so who is turkey hunting this year ?


No hunting needed, they patrol my yard.


----------



## Fubar (Mar 29, 2017)

grizz55chev said:


> No hunting needed, they patrol my yard.


cool , you can also hunt them in cali with a air rifle , i am using a bow , but would like to kill one with a air rifle , air rifles are not legal for turkey in tn , tn has stupid hunting laws .


----------

